# Building Inspector Exam Westchester county, NY



## Bibbin (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I have registered to take the asst. building inspector exam in weschester county, NY in the month of September. I have no prior experience in code enforcement, building inspection or in construction. I qualify for the exam so i figured i would take it thinking what do i have to lose? With most civil service exam, there usually is some study material attached to it given by the state but this exam does not have any material. I was wondering if anyone can recommend what the best study material is for this exam?

The topics the exam is going to be on are

*SUBJECT OF EXAMINATION*


WRITTEN TEST is designed to test for knowledge, skills, and/or abilities in such areas as:

1.     *Inspection procedures and principles* - These questions test for knowledge of the appropriate practices and methods to use when inspecting various types of building facilities and projects, including proper adherence to plans and codes, dealing with residents, owners and contractors, and inspection record keeping.

2.     *Building construction and rehabilitation* - These questions test for knowledge of the various methods and materials used when constructing or renovating various types of buildings and their components.

3.     *Understanding and interpreting building plans and requirements* - These questions test for the ability to read, analyze and perform computations based on technical drawings and written technical material related to building facilities and projects. All the information needed to answer the questions will be presented in the written material and/or drawings.

4.     *Building, housing and zoning laws and codes* - These questions test for knowledge of, and the ability to apply, provisions of the Building and Residential Codes of New York State (and the portions of other codes applicable to these two codes), and the general concepts of zoning, including related laws and regulations.

5.     *Understanding and interpreting written material* - These questions test for the ability to understand and interpret written material. You will be presented with brief reading passages and will be asked questions about the passages. You should base your answers to the questions *only on what is presented in the passages and not on what you may happen to know about the topic.*


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2017)

Does not look like a test you can do good on without construction or code background

For one try to study this, may be online

provisions of the Building and Residential Codes of New York State (and the portions of other codes

# 1 sounds like how to deal with people and steps for an onsite inspection

#2 sounds like do you know a wood 2x4 vs metal stud and other common materials used


#3 sounds like they will ask questions off of blueprints

#5 ????


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2017)

Did you read:::

REQUIRED KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, ABILITIES AND ATTRIBUTES: 

In the announcement


----------



## Bibbin (Jul 4, 2017)

cda,

Thank you for the response.

The job announcement does not have anything specific for required knowledge, skills or attribute other than what is listed down for the minimum qualifications to take the exam which is either code enforcement, building inspection experience or a bachelors degree in engineering or architecture.
I qualified because of the degree


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2017)

So what kind of work have you done in the past ?


----------



## tmurray (Jul 4, 2017)

Isn't JBI from New York? He should (hopefully) be able to answer this...


----------



## JCraver (Jul 5, 2017)

cda said:


> So what kind of work have you done in the past ?



Important question.  What do you know about the building trades??


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2017)

JCraver said:


> Important question.  What do you know about the building trades??




A little

Not on the building side


----------



## JCraver (Jul 5, 2017)

cda said:


> A little
> 
> Not on the building side




Sorry, CDA.  Was asking the original poster.


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2017)

JCraver said:


> Sorry, CDA.  Was asking the original poster.




I get questioned a lot 

If I know what  I am doing 

Oh well, paycheck keeps coming


----------



## Bibbin (Jul 6, 2017)

I have 0 knowledge in the building construction side of things. I would like to transition to that.
Most of my experience so far has been as a quality and production engineer with electronics companies which is nowhere close to building codes or constructions.
I am looking at ways of moving out of electronics and from private companies to something with the state or county.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2017)

Bibbin said:


> I have 0 knowledge in the building construction side of things. I would like to transition to that.
> Most of my experience so far has been as a quality and production engineer with electronics companies which is nowhere close to building codes or constructions.
> I am looking at ways of moving out of electronics and from private companies to something with the state or county.




How old are you


----------



## Bibbin (Jul 6, 2017)

28


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2017)

Hum just trying to figure how you could work into inspections

Most I see have some background

Either construction work or specialty electrician, plumber etc

Or architect or similar background



You might see if there is a jr college that has construction classes or similar 

Most cities want you to walk in and be able to know how to use a code book and how to do construction inspections.

You might see if you can do some ride alongs with a city, so you can see what you are getting into


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 7, 2017)

Bibbin said:


> cda,
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> ...



More specifically, your degree is ???  In what???


----------



## Bibbin (Jul 8, 2017)

mmmarvel said:


> More specifically, your degree is ???  In what???



Mechanical engineering


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2017)

Bibbin said:


> Mechanical engineering




Hum might help

Just learning code language and how to apply it.

Like I said if you can do some ride alongs and find some construction classes


There are building offical assoc I just do not know much about ny, but if you can connect with them and get your name known and attend classes::

There has to be others 

http://www.flboa.com/news/173-2017-march-icc-chapter-update.html


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 10, 2017)

Bibbin said:


> Mechanical engineering



Uh, okay, that may or may not work for the job (taking the test).  However, without some certifications (from the ICC) I'm not thinking your chances of getting the job are very high.  The good news, to take an ICC test only requires money (pay for the test).  The bad news, if you haven't looked at and studied a code book, your chances of passing are pretty darn low.  Good news, you can purchase code books and you can purchase software to make you ready to take an ICC test, which will increase your odds of passing.  The bad news, there are SEVERAL certs available - commercial and residential electrical, commercial and residential plumbing, commercial and residential mechanical, and yes the residential is one test and the commercial is a different test.

As the resident job 'finder' for this board, my motto is the only job you are sure of not getting is the one you don't apply for.  Nothing lost in trying (except money if they want charge you to take the test).  If you try and don't get the job, you are no worse off than you are today.  If you apply and get the job, grab it and run with it.  Good luck.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 10, 2017)

As a mechanical engineer you may want to start with the mechanical code "stuff". It's obviously going to be the easiest for you. Mechanical system sizing will help you understand passive fire protection... at least it did for me. The biggest thing, as mmmarvel said is simply to sit down and read the code. While you do this, try to envision the application of what you are reading: what limitations it will impose on different construction, where it may be challenging to achieve strict compliance (this takes some experience), and ultimately, what the code is trying to achieve. 

With building inspection, there is no other way but the hard way to learn. You will make mistakes. You will learn from them.


----------

